# Programmbutton aus der Taskleiste entfernen (WXP SP2)



## Grille (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Wie jeder weis: wenn man ein Programm unter Windows startet, dann öffnet sich das Programm, und unten in der Taskleiste sieht man einen Button ... da wo alle aktiven Programme dargestellt werden.

Ist es möglich diesen Button "verschwinden" zu lassen?

Ich habe verschiedene Programme die bei mir den ganzen Tag laufen ohne dass ich dort unten einen Button brauche der mir wichtigen Bildschirmplatz wegnimmt.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Gruß,
Grille


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Moin,

meinst du rechts die Taskleiste wo der Sound und evtl Antivirusprogramm drin ist

lg


----------



## Maik (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,

in der Taskleiste lassen sich meines Wissens lediglich die inaktiven Symbole ausblenden, aber nicht die "Schaltflächen" der geöffneten Programme.

Ansonsten hast du die Möglichkeit, die vollständige Taskleiste automatisch auszublenden, sie wird dann wieder eingeblendet, wenn die Maus über den Bereich fährt (_Rechte Maustaste auf Taskleiste / START -> Eigenschaften -> Eigenschaften von Taskleiste und Startmenü -> Taskleiste -> Taskleistendarstellung -> Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden_). Zusätzlich solltest du die Option "Taskleiste immer im Vordergrund halten" auswählen, damit sie bei maximierten Anwendungsfenstern auch sichtbar wird.


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Jupp, weiß nur nicht genau ob er das meint. Naja auf alle fällt kannst die alle ausblenden

Rechte Maustaste auf Start - Eigenschaften - Reiter Taskleiste und rechts anpassen und im folgendes Fesnter alle auf "immer ausblenden" stellen ...


----------



## darkframe (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich glaube, Grille meint die Knöppe, die im "normalen" Bereich der Taskleiste zu sehen sind, wenn ein Programm läuft. So wie in dem Bild da unten.

Ich wüsste keinen Weg, wie man die ausblenden könnte, es sei denn, das wäre vom Programm so vorgesehen.


----------



## Happy-Max (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Grille,

Du klickst mit der rechten Maustaste auf Start einfach auf START, dann Eigenschaften - Taskleiste und wählst automatisch ausblenden.

Ansonsten (wenn es permanent sein soll) gibt es da noch ein Tool namens OuttaSight. Lies Dir mal das hier durch:

http://www.ciao.de/MS_Windows_Tipps_Tricks__Test_2309730

Habe es nur nie getestet, da ich mir nicht gerne mein Windows zerschieße. Wenn es bei Dir klappt, dann gib' doch mal Bescheid.

Grüße,
Happy-Max


----------

